# Trailpark Iserlohn?



## Dominik1982 (21. Juli 2017)

Das klingt doch mal verdammt interessant oder? 

https://www.ikz-online.de/staedte/iserlohn/biker-sollen-die-waldstadt-neu-erleben-id210854389.html

Hoffentlich werden auch die notwendigen Gelder dafür bereit gestellt.


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (22. Juli 2017)

Interessante Entwicklung und die Gegend ist jetzt schon wunderbar zu befahren. Bin dort schon länger unterwegs und das Gebiet wird tatsächlich immer beliebter, so dass einige ortsfremde Biker anzutreffen sind. 
Leider ist nicht immer alles Stadtwald und selbst dort kann es zu Interessenskonflikten mit dem Jagdpächter kommen, der jährlich Geld bezahlt um sein Territorium bejagen zu können.
Hoffen wir mal, das Engagement der Jungs und Mädels aus Iserlohn trägt Früchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaCrazyP (25. Juli 2017)

An sich finde ich es super und spannend.
Wenn ich allerdings die Worte Brilon und Bikepark in einem Satz lese, komme ich stark ins Grübeln, was es werden soll. Dann sollte man doch mal bitte nach Winterberg fahren und sich dort inspirieren lassen, da es da einen richtigen Bikepark und auch den Trailpark gibt. Vermutlich wird es eher ein Trailpark werden. Man muss es ja nicht übertreiben, aber es sollten definitiv auch viele Könnensstufen angesprochen werden, sonst wird es schnell langweilig. Ich war einmal in Brilon. Muss da wirklich nicht noch einmal hin. Alles, was es dort gibt, haben meine Hometrails auch bzw sind sogar um einiges abwechslungsreicher.
Mal abwarten, wo das dann auch umgesetzt wird. Toll fände ich es, wenn Danz- und Bismarckturm auch mit einbezogen würden, also die ganze Waldstadt von einem Trailnetz umgeben wäre.


----------



## GregorOtto1996 (8. Januar 2018)

Beim Bikepark Brilon (sorry wenn das jetzt schon wieder in einem Satz steht ;-) ) muss ich dir zustimmen, ist einmal schön, dann ist aber auch gut. Nur ist leider auch Winterberg kein Paradebeispiel, da Sie auch dort viele Möglichkeiten verschenkt haben. Kla der Park macht ordentlich Laune und wird auch von Jahr zu Jahr immer besser, aber ein Beispiel ist es finde ich trotzdem noch nicht. Meiner Meinung nach können Sie sich am besten die Inspiration direkt aus der Gegend (Balver Wald, Witten usw...) holen, da es hier schon einige sehr gute Trails gibt, die auch viele Könnensstufen ansprechen. Leider sind die "Hometrails" hier sehr verstreut. Als frisch zugezogener in Iserlohn würde ich das natürlich sehr gerne sehen, wenn hier was in der Richtung Trail Park oder Trailnetzwerk zustande käme.


----------



## Road_Jack (6. Februar 2018)

Gibt's da eigentlich mal irgendwas neues zu? Hab seit dem Artikel nix mehr gehört


----------



## Dominik1982 (6. Februar 2018)

Irgendwie hört man nix mehr von. Vermutlich macht die Stadt kein Geld locker (rein meine Vermutung).


----------



## Yberion666 (8. Juli 2018)

Bin hier zufällig drüber gestolpert. Zu euren Fragen: Macht euch keine Sorgen. Wir sind mit Eifer an der Sache dran. Jedoch halten wir uns bewusst damit zurück, etwas an die Öffentlichkeit zu geben, solange es noch nichts handfestes gibt. Das hat unter anderem mit Einigungen mit Waldeigentümern etc. zu tun.


----------



## Road_Jack (8. Juli 2018)

Cool, das ist ja schon mal was  wenn man helfen kann ihr wisst wo ihr uns findet


----------



## Dominik1982 (8. Juli 2018)

Yberion666 schrieb:


> Bin hier zufällig drüber gestolpert. Zu euren Fragen: Macht euch keine Sorgen. Wir sind mit Eifer an der Sache dran. Jedoch halten wir uns bewusst damit zurück, etwas an die Öffentlichkeit zu geben, solange es noch nichts handfestes gibt. Das hat unter anderem mit Einigungen mit Waldeigentümern etc. zu tun.


 
Vielen Dank für die Info  Da steigt die Vorfreude natürlich.


----------



## lut_we (9. Juli 2018)

.


----------



## Road_Jack (9. Juli 2018)

Ein paar legal Trails wären erst mal schön.
Wie die dann aussehen werden mal schaun aber was legales wäre toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dominik1982 (9. Juli 2018)

Road_Jack schrieb:


> Ein paar legal Trails wären erst mal schön.
> Wie die dann aussehen werden mal schaun aber was legales wäre toll


Ganz genau.


----------



## powersocke (30. Januar 2019)

Fortschritt.....

...nicht in Vergessenheit geraten!!!

https://www.ikz-online.de/staedte/i...6i2yvpxkmJTjhZsT_yjUoH1bgZO24x-miQ4mV8Glgrru0


----------



## Dominik1982 (3. Februar 2019)

Wenn ich mir diese ignoranten Kommentare in dem Artikel durchlese kriege ich nen Hals. Immer wenn ich im Wald bin, sehe ich tiefe Furchen von Harvestern und überall dicke Spuren von Pferden (inkl. dicken Tretminen von deren Heck) aber wir Biker sind mal wieder die, die den Wald kaputt machen und die Ruhe stören, ja ne is klar 

Also manche Leute müssten immer gegen alles sein.


----------



## eisenwald (17. April 2019)

Dominik1982 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir diese ignoranten Kommentare in dem Artikel durchlese kriege ich nen Hals.


Man sollte solche Kommentare einfach ignorieren. Das sind irgendwelche unbelehrbaren, meist alte, Menschen, die keine Ahnung von gar nichts haben. Viel Meinung, wenig Ahnung.


----------



## Ovibos (24. April 2019)

Offizieller Projektbeginn März 2019, Fördergelder (LEADER-Programm) bewilligt: http://www.leader-lenneschiene.de/Projekte/Projektportraits/Trailpark-Iserlohn Sollte also laufen. Quasi ab jetzt. Deckt sich mit den Inhalten aus dem IKZ-Artikel, bzw. dem Video.

Offzielles Projektende Dezember 2018, Fördersumme ca. € 66.000: http://www.leader-lenneschiene.de/Projekte/Projektportraits/Lennetrails Ernst gemeinte Frage an die kundigen Locals: _Ist _da was gelaufen? Falls ja, was, bzw. was genau? Immerhin hört sich der Satz _"Die Projektkulisse umfasst die Kommunen Iserlohn (südlicher Teil), Nachrodt-Wiblingwerde, Altena, Werdohl und Plettenberg." _sehr vielversprechend, aber m.E. auch ambitioniert an.

Ich arbeite an einem vergleichbaren Projekt (https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/trailprojekt-in-lennestadt.878791/), und mich würden entsprechende Erfahrungen naturgemäß brennend interessieren.


----------



## eisenwald (7. Mai 2019)

@Ovibos 
Zu den Lennetrails kann ich nichts sagen, davon höre ich zum ersten Mal (schaue ich bald mal an).
Für den Trailpark ist Ende Mai ne Tour geplant: https://www.adfc-nrw.de/kreisverbae...icle/ein-mountainbike-park-fuer-iserlohn.html Da werde ich auf jeden Fall teilnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yberion666 (7. Mai 2019)

Ovibos schrieb:


> Offizieller Projektbeginn März 2019, Fördergelder (LEADER-Programm) bewilligt: http://www.leader-lenneschiene.de/Projekte/Projektportraits/Trailpark-Iserlohn Sollte also laufen. Quasi ab jetzt. Deckt sich mit den Inhalten aus dem IKZ-Artikel, bzw. dem Video.
> 
> Offzielles Projektende Dezember 2018, Fördersumme ca. € 66.000: http://www.leader-lenneschiene.de/Projekte/Projektportraits/Lennetrails Ernst gemeinte Frage an die kundigen Locals: _Ist _da was gelaufen? Falls ja, was, bzw. was genau? Immerhin hört sich der Satz _"Die Projektkulisse umfasst die Kommunen Iserlohn (südlicher Teil), Nachrodt-Wiblingwerde, Altena, Werdohl und Plettenberg." _sehr vielversprechend, aber m.E. auch ambitioniert an.
> 
> Ich arbeite an einem vergleichbaren Projekt (https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/trailprojekt-in-lennestadt.878791/), und mich würden entsprechende Erfahrungen naturgemäß brennend interessieren.



Vergangenen Samstag fand in Iserlohn-Kesbern auf Hof Loose ein Grillfest statt, welches die Abschlussveranstaltung des Projektes darstellte. Es nahmen Leute aus der Projektgruppe, MitarbeiterInnen der Stadt Iserlohn (Projektträger) und weitere interessierte Mountainbiker teil. Zunächst sind wir eine kleine Runde Richtung Danzturm gefahren. Bei kurzen Zwischenstopps erklärte Thilo Koesling, ehrenamtliches Mitglied der Projektgruppe und treibende Kraft in Iserlohn, die geplante Streckenführung.
Aktueller Projektstand ist: Für alle teilnehmenden Kommunen stehen Wegevorschläge. In Iserlohn stehen zusätzlich die Pläne für den Trailpark. Das Ergebnis der ersten Projektphase ist also das geplante Wegenetz. Im nächsten Projektschritt wird es darum gehen, die Pläne mit den Waldeigentümern und allen zuständigen Behörden und Verbänden zu klären. Je nach Ergebnis müssen eventuell Wege umgeplant oder angepasst werden. Dies wird wohl bis Ende des Jahres dauern.
Die Umsetzung des Wegenetzes ist dann für 2020 geplant.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir ausreichend Informationen liefern.


----------



## eisenwald (3. Juli 2019)

Yberion666 schrieb:


> Vergangenen Samstag fand...



Wurde sich denn dazu geäußert, wie die Trails genau aussehen sollen? Soll es anspruchsvolle DH Trails geben? Flowige Flowtrails mit Tables und fetten Anliegern? 
Dazu habe ich bisher nichts gelesen.


----------



## eisenwald (1. August 2019)

Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com
				




Hier gibt es wohl Infos zum Trailbau in Iserlohn. Ich wollte eigentlich kommendes Wochenende mithelfen, habe auf meine PN aber keine Antwort bekommen.






						Bike Projects übernimmt Planung der "Lennetrails" - Bike Projects
					

Anfang März ist der Startschuss für ein ambitioniertes Vorhaben gefallen: Im Rahmen der LEADER-Förderregion Lenneschiene soll das interkommunale Mountainbike-Projekt Lennetrails realisiert werden. Für die Planungsphase hat Bike Projects den Auftrag erhalten und setzt diesen zusammen mit den...




					www.bike-projects.com


----------



## nitro-kill (3. August 2019)

Hi Boys and Girls.   

Bei mein Laufrund heute , habe ich den Tilo getroffen, die sind dort dabei , trails zu shapen.. Die brauchen aber jeder Hilfe den sie bekommen können... Wer zeit hat Morgen 04. August 2019 iserlohn, Danzturm Schmelzplatz 09:00 ... er wird sich freuen... Vieleicht sieht man sich.


----------



## eisenwald (6. August 2020)

Der Trail wird wohl diesen Monat noch eröffnet 




__





						Vertragsunterzeichnung „Eisenwald Trails“ zwischen TuS Iserlohn und  Stadt Iserlohn
					

TuS Iserlohn 1846 e.V.




					www.tus-iserlohn.de


----------



## camouflage76 (6. August 2020)

Wo genau befindet sich der Trail. Im Stadtwald ist ja eine tolle Angabe


----------



## Yberion666 (6. August 2020)

Am Schmelzplatz. Findest du über Google Maps.


----------



## Merrakon (8. November 2020)

ich war heute da und biin Mega begeistert.
Tolle Arbeit.
Ich hab da ein paar Fragen bezgl den Baumaßnahmen. 
Gab es bei den Strecken professionelle Hilfe? 
Ist der Pumptrack von einer Fachfirma gebaut worden?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (8. November 2020)

Merrakon schrieb:


> ich war heute da und biin Mega begeistert.
> Tolle Arbeit.
> Ich hab da ein paar Fragen bezgl den Baumaßnahmen.
> Gab es bei den Strecken professionelle Hilfe?
> Ist der Pumptrack von einer Fachfirma gebaut worden?


Kannst du deine Begeisterung mal in ein paar Worte fassen? (Bin ehrlich gesagt etwas überrascht)


----------



## Merrakon (8. November 2020)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Kannst du deine Begeisterung mal in ein paar Worte fassen? (Bin ehrlich gesagt etwas überrascht)


was genau soll ich denn sagen?
Der Wanderparkplatz war gut zu finden. Dank Facebook und Navi.
Es gab ausreichend Platz zum Parken ( zumindest als ich kam)
Die Strecken sind gut beschildert und machen beide Spaß zu fahren. Inkl des Pumptracks. 
Die verschiedenen Uphillvarianten sind schön zu fahren und gut ausgeschildert ( zumindest die bei der EasyLine - bei der anderen fehlt das Linksabiegerschild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (8. November 2020)

Merrakon schrieb:


> was genau soll ich denn sagen?
> Der Wanderparkplatz war gut zu finden. Dank Facebook und Navi.
> Es gab ausreichend Platz zum Parken ( zumindest als ich kam)
> Die Strecken sind gut beschildert und machen beide Spaß zu fahren. Inkl des Pumptracks.
> Die verschiedenen Uphillvarianten sind schön zu fahren und gut ausgeschildert ( zumindest die bei der EasyLine - bei der anderen fehlt das Linksabiegerschild


Naja, ich finde den Pumptrack furchtbar unrhythmisch, mal muss Tempo rausgenommen werden, mal muss man voll reintreten (zumindest habe ich das so empfunden).
Der andere Track ist schnuckelig, aber dafür fahre ich da nicht mehr hin.


----------



## piilu (8. November 2020)

Am Anfang ist der pumptrack gewöhungbedürftig, wenn man die lines kennt lässt der sich doch eigentlich super fahren. Auf jeden fall danke und Respekt für die ganze Arbeit und die Ausdauer. Ich bin gespannt ob da noch mehr kommt das Gebiet hat ja ordentlich Potenzial


----------



## Milsani (3. September 2021)

Sind die Eisenwaldtrails geöffnet? Ich wollte mal wieder vorbeischauen.

Ich finde die beiden Lines übrigens sehr gelungen! Klasse Arbeit.

Gibt es da eine Spendenmöglichkeit? Sowas wie einen Trailtaler?

Grüße aussem Pott

M.


----------



## Yberion666 (3. September 2021)

Jo, die Trails sind offen. Ich war vor ein paar Wochen dort und werde morgen auch wieder dort fahren.

Da ist eine große Tafel, auf der die Trails eingezeichnet sind. Soweit ich weiß ist dort auch ein QR-Code mit dem Link, wo du dann spenden kannst.


----------



## Logic (3. September 2021)

Infos:
FB: https://www.facebook.com/deadpedalssociety
IG: https://www.instagram.com/deadpedalssociety/
Spenden: https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=150994530369436&set=a.135541525248070


----------



## WilliWildsau (22. September 2021)

War gestern mit meiner Tochter auch mal wieder am Schmelzplatz und ich kann für mich wirklich nur sagen, dass die Eisenwaldtrails ein absoluter Gewinn für uns sind  
Zum einen ist es ein wunderschöner Platz in der Natur und die Strecken sind wirklich für alle angelegt und es macht einfach Spaß🙏
Ein wirklich tolles legales Projekt und wir fahren da immer gerne hin👌
Danke an alle, die dieses Projekt auf die Beine gestellt haben


----------



## Milsani (23. September 2021)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> War gestern mit meiner Tochter auch mal wieder am Schmelzplatz und ich kann für mich wirklich nur sagen, dass die Eisenwaldtrails ein absoluter Gewinn für uns sind
> Zum einen ist es ein wunderschöner Platz in der Natur und die Strecken sind wirklich für alle angelegt und es macht einfach Spaß🙏
> Ein wirklich tolles legales Projekt und wir fahren da immer gerne hin👌
> Danke an alle, die dieses Projekt auf die Beine gestellt haben


Ich war heute auch da. Immer wieder Klasse! 
Nach 7 Umläufen hatte ich dann doch Pudding in den Beinen🤪 
Die PayPal-Tafel hab ich auch gefunden und ein paar Taler ins Trailschwein gesteckt





🖖

M.


----------



## Milsani (24. April 2022)

Will mal wieder vorbeischauen. Sind die Eisenwald-Trails befahrbar? 

M.


----------



## camouflage76 (24. April 2022)

Ja sind wieder frei gegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

